# How to enable ue0 interface



## balanga (Jan 23, 2018)

I read somewhere that it is possible to enable a ue0 interface for a Huawei E3372 USB stick...

It's mentioned here

Has anyone here every managed to configure it?


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2018)

The article mentions:
	
	



```
Huawei E3372 seems to be a CDCE device. /boot/loader.conf has to have a line if_cdce_load="YES". Only usb_modeswitch works with this one. Command:
/usr/local/sbin/usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x12d1 --default-product 0x1f01 -J

Device ue0 appears to be configured (with ifconfig -command). Using 'dhclient ue0' a network address is found and using the address and adding a default router the network interface is usable
```

Has anyone tried this? I guess it may be worth trying, but how do I backout if it messes something up?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 26, 2018)

No backing out. I don't see a problem with trying.
Worse come to worse you boot up off a FreeBSD memstick installer goto LiveCD mode and mount the drive and remove the offending line.


----------



## balanga (Feb 20, 2018)

It seems I completely misunderstood the post. The ue0 interface arises when trying to use USB tethering from a mobile phone. So it looks like you can connect to the Internet using your phone's dialer rather than connecting to it via wifi. 

Never tried this before...


----------



## dch (Apr 5, 2018)

balanga I do this regularly - in fact this week, my office internet's been down and I'm tethering my entire network off it :/

- install comms/usbmuxd
- plug your iphone in and check it was recognised in last few lines of dmesg:


```
[57198] ugen0.7: <Apple Inc. iPhone> at usbus0
```

- run `sudo /usr/local/sbin/usbmuxd -vzU root`
- then `sudo /sbin/dhclient -b ue0`

and you should be fine. I find its noticeably better than connecting via wifi for latency, but on my laptop it also charges up the phone as well, which is not always desirable.


----------



## mod3777 (Apr 27, 2019)

balanga said:


> I read somewhere that it is possible to enable a ue0 interface for a Huawei E3372 USB stick...
> 
> It's mentioned here
> Has anyone here every managed to configure it?



It is strange, Not much people actually use Android tethering xD
Btw, answer is 

`ifconfig_ue0="SYNCDHCP"` at /etc/rc.conf


----------

